# Edible aquatic plants?



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Does anybody know if there are any plants in the aquatic plant trade that are in fact edible?

It definatly interests me- have a nice tank, and a salad!:heh: :mrgreen:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Coconutboy said:


> Does anybody know if there are any plants in the aquatic plant trade that are in fact edible?
> 
> It definatly interests me- have a nice tank, and a salad!:heh: :mrgreen:


I know they eat Cabomba sp. in parts of S. America.


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Raul-7 said:


> I know they eat Cabomba sp. in parts of S. America.


REally cbomba?

I have some of that in my tank atm... hmmm


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

I also heard that some species of hydrocotyle are also edible... is this true?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Limnophila aromatica is sold in Asian markets...I think it's the emersed form though. I know someone who 'tastes' aquatic plants all the time, he doesn't eat them though. At least he did until he tried Lagenandra meboldii 'pink' - apparently he felt his throat starting to swell....I don't think he's tasted any other plants since


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

hooha said:


> Limnophila aromatica is sold in Asian markets...I think it's the emersed form though. I know someone who 'tastes' aquatic plants all the time, he doesn't eat them though. At least he did until he tried Lagenandra meboldii 'pink' - apparently he felt his throat starting to swell....I don't think he's tasted any other plants since


Yeah..

I could imagine that playing through-especially when talking to the doctor...

"so how did you end up here?"

"err... well ya see... that red algea looked so _tempting_ I just had to swallow it...."

:heh:


----------



## ezeke1 (May 1, 2007)

LOL this has to be one of the most hilarious threads....then again it's 2:30am and it could be that I'm just delirious


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow thats pretty gutsy just tasting random plants. 

I think this is a great idea maybe we will be able to eat some of our fresh clippings instead of having to get rid of them.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

hooha said:


> Limnophila aromatica is sold in Asian markets...I think it's the emersed form though. I know someone who 'tastes' aquatic plants all the time, he doesn't eat them though. At least he did until he tried Lagenandra meboldii 'pink' - apparently he felt his throat starting to swell....I don't think he's tasted any other plants since


Well...if that person is tired of tasting aquatic plants; there's a festival in Wisconsin that this person might find appealing.:heh: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070513..._fried_what;_ylt=AmVVyWoGQ.VxfyynKYP02prMWM0F


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Nuphar japonica is eaten in Japan.


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Left C said:


> Well...if that person is tired of tasting aquatic plants; there's a festival in Wisconsin that this person might find appealing.:heh: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070513..._fried_what;_ylt=AmVVyWoGQ.VxfyynKYP02prMWM0F


Wow... did not think people would go to such extremes...:faint:


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

slickwillislim said:


> Wow thats pretty gutsy just tasting random plants.
> 
> I think this is a great idea maybe we will be able to eat some of our fresh clippings instead of having to get rid of them.


YEah! lol

No more "im wasting this" feeling when throwing away plants!

now we eat them!.. rofl


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Robert Hudson said:


> Nuphar japonica is eaten in Japan.


 Oh yes... cause that plant looks so.... irresistible


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Coconutboy said:


> Wow... did not think people would go to such extremes...:faint:


Yea, it grosses me out too. But, I Googled some. Surprisingly, there are quite a many of these festivals. Many are at bars out west. One reason is that most of the bulls are neutered at an early age to keep the peace at the ranch plus genetic reasons as well. They save them and then have a big cookout. Yuk!


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Hydrocotyle leucocephala is ground into mush then mix in water, served cold in some parts of Malaysia. not popular tho. maybe its obvious but large lotus roots are sliced and boil in soup or stir fried here. this one is popular and one of my fav. heh


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

I've eaten Glosso.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

I think it is the tuber of the Nuphar japonica that is eaten. The get a tuber that is at least an inch in diameter when they get larger.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I eat spirulina algae almost daily....does that count?


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Last Saturday I piled all of my trimmings onto a dinner plate. My husband said it looked like all it needed was some vinaigrette!


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Kelley said:


> Last Saturday I piled all of my trimmings onto a dinner plate. My husband said it looked like all it needed was some vinaigrette!


LOL!

It really does look like a salad (forgot to take pics) Ill post some pics on my next "trimming spree"

And as for the bull testes thing... I don't think I'd be a very nice bull if I saw some one eating my testes... :retard:


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Craig Tarvin said:


> I've eaten Glosso.


whats it taste like?


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Coconutboy said:


> whats it taste like?


Just like the kind of sprouts you put on a salad.


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Craig Tarvin said:


> Just like the kind of sprouts you put on a salad.


No side effects?

swelling?
Itchyness?
diarrhea?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Troy McClure said:


> I eat spirulina algae almost daily....does that count?


Straight from your tank? Nice...


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

mistergreen said:


> Straight from your tank? Nice...


What exactly is spir. algae?


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

common people, rocky mountain oysters!!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

We have Appalachian Mountain and Great Smokey Mountain Oysters around here. They're pork instead of beef.


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Left C said:


> We have Appalachian Mountain and Great Smokey Mountain Oysters around here. They're pork instead of beef.


So how do those taste exactly?

I'd try em.. but I'd still have second thoughts.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Coconutboy said:


> So how do those taste exactly?
> 
> I'd try em.. but I'd still have second thoughts.


Those things aren't going down my throat.

When I was Googling, I ran across some articles out west and those folks said that they tasted like chicken. They didn't say if it tasted like white meat or dark meat though.


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Left C said:


> Those things aren't going down my throat.
> 
> When I was Googling, I ran across some articles out west and those folks said that they tasted like chicken. They didn't say if it tasted like white meat or dark meat though.


Well at least its a step up from what i think it tasted like...

I'll try it sometime in my life...


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Don't try the fried beef, pork or chicken doughnuts. You can guess pretty easily what these are.


----------



## Coconutboy (Apr 13, 2007)

Left C said:


> Don't try the fried beef, pork or chicken doughnuts. You can guess pretty easily what these are.


wait what?..._Oh_


----------

